# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Куда сходить в Минске

## Vlad99

Хочу пригласить девушку на свидание, какое место можете порекомендовать?

----------


## Sveta-T

Мы с подружками были недавно в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], очень классное место. Такой интерьер стильный, кухня интересная, подача супер. Для свидания очень подойдет, точно оставит приятное впечатление.

----------


## Belov

> Мы с подружками были недавно в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], очень классное место. Такой интерьер стильный, кухня интересная, подача супер. Для свидания очень подойдет, точно оставит приятное впечатление.


Этот ресторан недалеко от нас. Жена много раз про него говорила, нужно будет ее пригласить, раз место хорошее)

----------


## Доминика

Ребят, всем привет. Подскажите, как сейчас в Минске после коронавируса? Есть возможность свободно по городу перемещаться, в бары и рестораны ходить?

----------


## Леонид Парфенов

Сейчас все открыто. Можете не волноваться на этот счет

----------


## Jasker

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Вот ТГ канал с ежедевными обновлениями. Тут куча мест на любой вкус. Начиная театрами и заканчивая клубами, семинарами

----------

